
Uber Really Wants You to Use Its Credit Card - sethbannon
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-12-06/uber-really-wants-you-to-use-its-credit-card
======
Hendrikto
With Uber it’s this never ending storm of bad news. I guess I will just never
use Uber.

